
Immutable Delivery - kiyanwang
http://theagileadmin.com/tag/dockercmroundup/
======
austinjp
As someone who rejected Docker in favour of pain LXC, and then decided that
LXD seems immature, I feel decidedly on the bleeding edge -- an uncomfortable
place to be.

My experience is all based on tinkering with personal projects. Relying on
containers in a high-demand production environment must be... "exciting".

~~~
shykes
Did you try runC? It's the low-level container runtime of Docker, extracted
into a simple and reliable binary. It supports all the low-level APIs, you
just drop a directory and json config and run it. We donated it to the Linux
Foundation so it's under open governance.
[https://github.com/opencontainers/runc](https://github.com/opencontainers/runc)

------
EvanPlaice
Docker is a stepping-stone

When language-specific unikernels become the norm; the OS/kernel, platform,
and application will all be released/shipped as a single immutable package.

Stripping the underlying OS to the bare minimum will minimize the effective
surface area for security vulnerabilities. The components and dependent
modules will be tested and versioned separately. Automated builds of an entire
system will be quick. Start up times will be nearly instant. Resource usage
will be optimized. etc...

------
krakensden
Docker employee says it's wonderful, news at 11.

